# Losi Mini t ?



## gmmvp42 (Aug 2, 2006)

Have other Mini t owners had tie rod problems? Mine keep popping off when one side touches down before the other, even when I land squarely. Also I have blown 2 stock motors in less than 4 charges. Any one had comparable problems? the trucks are stock, run 7.2 losi battery. Losi has sent me replacement motors but this is stupid.


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

well i have a mini-t been a loong time since i ran it ok for the tie rod ends i bought new more durable ones for 1:10 racers most anytype will work and im sure this is obvious on the motor part making sure your gear mesh is just right not to tight or loose 
also go to some lower gearing to take some of the stress off your motor


----------

